# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  استرس و خواب نامنظم

## sbm

من خيلي استرس دارم وساعت خوابم بهم ريخته ....دلم ميخواد خيلي خوب بخونم اما نميشه... چيكار كنم كه بتونم جدي بشينم پاي درسم...

----------


## *ALi*

سعی کنین برای رفع خستگی سر ظهر حدود 45 دقیقه استراحت کنین

اگه نظر شخصیمو بخواین بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم این چن ماه رو گوشیتونو خاموش کنین
چون این گوشی خیلی آدمو از درس میندازه

درساتونو هم تقسیم کنین یعنی همش اختصاصی نخونین که خسته شین
عمومی ها رو هم تو برنامتون بگنجونین

----------


## Mohadese

منم همین مشکلودارم...

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

ساعت خواب شب رو قبل از ساعت 12 تنظیم کنید و بیداری رو بهتره با سحر خیزی تجربش کنید.
درمورد استرس هم باید استرس داشته باشید البته در حد کم . سعی کنید این روزها خیلی نسبت به مسائل حساس نباشید و فقط بخونید. البته متعادل بخونید. نه کم و نه بیش از حد.
در هر حال فکر میکنم لذت و افتخار قبولی در رشته و دانشگاه عالی ، خستگی و استرس این روزها رو جبران میکنه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## *ALi*

منم پیشنهاد میکنم ساعت 11 بخوابین و 7 بیدار شین
هم خوابتون متعادل میشه و هم از نظر ریتمیک بدنتون عادت میکنه و سرجلسه کنکور مث اونایی که از ظهر درس میخوندن چرت نمیزنین

----------


## sbm

من زيستمو بيشتر از پنجاه نميتونم بزنم كتاباي تستمم خيلي سبزو مهروماه است ..با اينكه كتاب درسيمو  خط به خط ياد دارم اما نميدونم چرا نميشه  ..چيكار كنم ..دوستان لطفا كمك كنيد

----------


## sbm

من زيستمو بيشتر از پنجاه نميتونم بزنم كتاباي تستمم خيلي سبزو مهروماه است ..با اينكه كتاب درسيمو  خط به خط ياد دارم اما نميدونم چرا نميشه  ..چيكار كنم ..دوستان لطفا كمك كنيد

----------


## sbm

لطفا براي عربي هم راهنماييم كنيد

----------


## parnian 19

من 12 میخوابم 4:30 بیدار میشم واسه استراحتامم یه رب میخوابم!نمیدونم کارم اشتباست یا ن :3: 
من واسه عربی کتاب عربی ب زبان ساده مبتکرانو پیشنهاد میکنم واقعا عالیه :12:

----------


## Mahdi

> من 12 میخوابم 4:30 بیدار میشم واسه استراحتامم یه رب میخوابم!نمیدونم کارم اشتباست یا ن
> من واسه عربی کتاب عربی ب زبان ساده مبتکرانو پیشنهاد میکنم واقعا عالیه


یاخداشماساعت 4:30بیدارمیشین!!!!

----------


## Ro.Architect

*"من 12 میخوابم 4:30 بیدار میشم "*

*فکرشم خستم میکنه*  :8:

----------


## ariyusin

> من زيستمو بيشتر از پنجاه نميتونم بزنم كتاباي تستمم خيلي سبزو مهروماه است ..با اينكه كتاب درسيمو  خط به خط ياد دارم اما نميدونم چرا نميشه  ..چيكار كنم ..دوستان لطفا كمك كنيد






> لطفا براي عربي هم راهنماييم كنيد


حفظ بودن محض کافی نیست ببین میتونی قسمت های مختلف سه کتاب رو به هم ربط بدی؟اگه این کارو بتونی بکنی فک کنم پیشرفت خوبی داشته باشه چون اگه به سوالات سال های پیش کنکور نگاه کنی اکثرا این سبکی هستند

مورد دوم هم یبار به یکی همینجا گفتم که فقط با یاد گرفتن ترجمه(که قواعد سختی هم نداره)میتونین 30 درصد بزنین!اگه 20 درصد هم خودتون بتونین از دستور زبان بزنین درصد قابل قبولی میشه

----------


## ariyusin

> من 12 میخوابم 4:30 بیدار میشم واسه استراحتامم یه رب میخوابم!نمیدونم کارم اشتباست یا ن


کسی از من نظر نخواسته اما فک کنم سرحال خوندن بهتر از خواب الود خوندن باشه ها...

----------


## Sajad TbT

12 میخوابه !! 4 و نیم بیدار میشه ...
خــــــــدا ...   :13: 
من ساعت 6 صبح رو خیلی وقته ندیدم  :Yahoo (94):  !! 4 و نیم ...  :34:

----------


## h25os12

خدایا یه کم از اون ژن خرخونی دخترها به ما پسرها عنایت بفرما....
خدایا بیداری در ساعت4.30 را به ما پسرها عنایت بفرما....

----------


## Mohadese

> خدایا یه کم از اون ژن خرخونی دخترها به ما پسرها عنایت بفرما....
> خدایا بیداری در ساعت4.30 را به ما پسرها عنایت بفرما....


خدایا من که دیگه دخترم یادت رفت زن خرخونی بذاری واسم...!!!! :13:  :31: 
من روزی 8ساعت میخوابم باز همش خوابم
خوش به سعادتش
ای بابا...
من ترک تحصیل میکنم
4:5 صبححححححححححححححححححح!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## h25os12

از جمله مزیت های امدن به انجمن:آشنا شدن با اسامی دختر و پسر جدید که تا بحال عممممممممممممممممرا نشنیده اید....مثلا مهاد اسم دختر است و .....قدرت االه که میگن...ایییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییینه!!!!

----------


## Mohadese

> از جمله مزیت های امدن به انجمن:آشنا شدن با اسامی دختر و پسر جدید که تا بحال عممممممممممممممممرا نشنیده اید....مثلا مهاد اسم دختر است و .....قدرت االه که میگن...ایییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییینه!!!!


مهاد چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟محد مخفف محدثه
عجب غلطی کردم مخفف گذاشتماااااااااا
همه براشون عجیبه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## h25os12

خانومه محترم آخه هر اسمی رو که مخفف نمیکنن که...مثلا بنده اسمم حسینه حالا مثلا بزارم حسی!!!!یا مثلا ...اصلن بعضی از اسما بد آموزی هم داره..که جک هم شده...(کوثر)...آخه خداوند به انسان عقل عطا فرموده ،خانوم!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mohadese

> خانومه محترم آخه هر اسمی رو که مخفف نمیکنن که...مثلا بنده اسمم حسینه حالا مثلا بزارم حسی!!!!یا مثلا ...اصلن بعضی از اسما بد آموزی هم داره..که جک هم شده...(کوثر)...آخه خداوند به انسان عقل عطا فرموده ،خانوم!!!!!!!!!!!


مخفف اسم من نه بداموزی داره نه عجیبه
هرکی تاحالا منو دیده بعد یه مدت خودش اینجوری صدام کرده بدون اینکه بهش بگم
شما باهاش مشکلی دارین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## h25os12

موشکل؟؟؟نه موشکل ندارم من...خیلیم عالییی...یکه...محدثه جنابعالین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟

----------


## Mohadese

> موشکل؟؟؟نه موشکل ندارم من...خیلیم عالییی...یکه...محدثه جنابعالین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟


منم هیچ بشر کار ندارم!
اطلاعیه
عزیزان توجه کنید این اسم محد مخفف محدثه می باشدو نام دختر است
لطفا سوال نفرمایید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahnaz

واقعا عجیبه 4:30 بیدار میشه؟!؟! من بعضی شبا همش بیدار بودم....حتی الانم ...!!! اگه نگاه ساعت ارسال پیام کنین میفهمین!!! :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## J A V A D

مهاد جون بگو غلط املاییه و خلاص :14:

----------


## kourosh khan

گوله های نمک،خواهشا از بحث اصلی تایپیک خارج نشین....ممنونم

----------


## kourosh khan

شما چیکار دارین اسم طرف چیه و پسر و دختره یا چیه درستونو بخونین...مخفف میخواین چیکار

----------


## Mahdi

> واقعا عجیبه 4:30 بیدار میشه؟!؟! من بعضی شبا همش بیدار بودم....حتی الانم ...!!! اگه نگاه ساعت ارسال پیام کنین میفهمین!!!)


واقعا؟!!!!! ینی مابایدتااین حدبخونیم !!! :13:

----------


## kourosh khan

هرکسی برنامه خاص خودش رو داره...دلیل نمیشه کسی که روزی سه ساعت میخوابه برنامه بهتره یا اینکه مام مثه اون شیم...هم اتاقی من شبارو کلا درس میخوند و روزارو میخوابید معدل الف کلاسم بود ولی بازم دلیل نمیشد منم جغد شم مثه اون

----------


## Mahdi

من خودم دوس دارم شبادرس بخونم اماهرکاری میکنم نمیشه از12به بعددیگه چشمام توان دیدن رونداره البته فقط برای درس چون اگه فوتبالی و.... داشته باشه تاصبح هم مشکلی نیس! :30:

----------


## kourosh khan

دقیقا...بعضی موقع ها کاری که کتاب میکنه هزار تا دیازپام هم نمیکنن....بهرحال..
واسه اینکه اسپم نشه هرگز هرگز خودتون،توانایی هاتون و برنامه تونو با دیگران مقایسه نکنید

----------


## Mohadese

> مهاد جون بگو غلط املاییه و خلاص


هرجور دوس دارین درمورد اسمم فک کنین مهم نیس مهم درسه
به قول کوروش دوستمون درستونو بخونین چیکار دارین
والابه خدا

----------


## Mahnaz

> هرکسی برنامه خاص خودش رو داره...دلیل نمیشه کسی که روزی سه ساعت میخوابه برنامه بهتره یا اینکه مام مثه اون شیم...هم اتاقی من شبارو کلا درس میخوند و روزارو میخوابید معدل الف کلاسم بود ولی بازم دلیل نمیشد منم جغد شم مثه اون


با حرفتون موافقم...منم اول عادت نداشتم شبا بیدار بمونم ...ولی واسه امتحانای دانشگاه مجبورم...بعضی شبا بیدار بمونم....

----------


## علی کنکوری

در جواب اون کسی که گفت بود 12 میخوابم 4.30 بیدار میشم .بنازم خودم  شب ساعت 11 میخوابم 8.30 بیدار میشم .ظهرم 2میخوابم تا5 .......رتبم اکثر موقع ها تو گزینه 2  بین 2000 تا 3000   :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (26):

----------

